
First Object Teleported from Earth to Orbit - coloneltcb
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608252/first-object-teleported-from-earth-to-orbit/amp/
======
JPLeRouzic
Maybe I have a wrong notion of what is an "object" but in this context, I
would at least expect it has a non zero mass.

The article is simply about entanglement of photons: "To perform the
experiment, the Chinese team created entangled pairs of photons ... They then
beamed one of these photons ... They kept the other photon on the ground"

Using an ad hoc 3D printer to send a copy of a virus hundred kilometers away,
as in Craig Venter's book "Life at the speed of light", would be a much
greater achievement.

~~~
nilson
theese experiments are done for completly other purpose then this article
suggest. otherwise "teleporting" photon would be pointless because you can
just emit photon somewhere where you would like it to be. and it would be
exactly the same photon. and not just "To all intents and purposes"

~~~
JPLeRouzic
You did not tell what is this "other purpose", but you might think about
cryptography. Entanglement enables a mechanism where a secret key seems to
exist only when it is activated from another location.

That way a satellite would be preloaded with hundreds of "hidden" secret keys
and one of them would be available for encrypting only when it would be
decided on the ground. A quantum twist to Merkle's puzzles.

I am not convinced by this kind of quantum cryptography. I am sure it would be
possible to crack it, because all cryptography proposals are overly
complexifying a little aspect of a much larger problem, and someone just look
at another aspect of the problem and easily defeats the proposed cryptography
scheme.

It is a pattern that we seen an incredible number of times, when do people
will recognise it and adopt a more humble, honest and safer way to implement
security?

Indeed I am yet another random guy on Internet, I am not versed in quantum
cryptography, and I did not work on cryptography since a long time. But on the
anecdoctical side, 12 years ago I had to work on identity/security and at that
time when I told my colleagues that public cryptography was no more safe, they
were baffled. For them it was pure non-sens, yet I could crack (factor in
prime numbers) simple keys on my little laptop and RSA stopped a few years
later their famous RSA challenge [0]...

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_Factoring_Challenge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_Factoring_Challenge)

